# My Rainbow



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

tee hee<3


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice. . What colors do you think you have?


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Black and a few look a bit chocolate but that's almost impossible (there's a super slim chance from an 'unknown' in pop's pedigree). Will definitely have one or two satins. Other than that idk 

This breeding is a PEW buck to a satin chocolate merle doe for type in my merles.


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't wait to see photos once their fur comes in! I bet they'll be gorgeous!


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Aw bless em .x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

aww thats cute


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

haaaair


----------

